# Weight loss



## alphatyp (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm sure there's a thread in somewhere in here about weight loss. How long did it take for you to start losing weight? My depression is getting bad....


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Short answer: It depends. Everyone is their own individual case.

Long answer: It took me quite a while to start seeing the effects. Probably years to drop the extra weight. But it was complicated; I was eating crappy food *and* my thyroid (and other) hormones were not optimized, and my liver was all screwed up. So YMMV. I'd work on getting your levels optimized, checking into those other hormones (24-hour cortisol, testostserone, estrogen, SHBG, etc.), looking for any underlying viruses, diseases or infections, and try to eat healthy and get exercise when you can. They are all pieces of the puzzle, and you could be running marathons every other day and still not loose weight -- which would point to something else being amiss.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

alphatyp said:


> I'm sure there's a thread in somewhere in here about weight loss. How long did it take for you to start losing weight? My depression is getting bad....


For me personally - if my FT-3 is not in a good range I cannot budge a pound.

Once your labs get into good range for "you" it should start coming off.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Alpha, what are you doing to lose weight?


----------

